# LOOKING FOR VINTAGE COMPOUND COLLECTOR



## M-ric (Dec 18, 2020)

kballer1 said:


> Looking for vintage compound bow collector to increase there collection. Have about 40 vintage compound bows that I have collected and that my family has no interest in & would like to find some one that would be interested in them. If have interest please pm & I can e-mail a listing of my collection. Thanks


Mp


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know what happen to your PM to me & I am not sure which bow you wanted pics of, think it was the Jenning T-star but not sure. Thanks Skip


----------



## SX2002 (8 mo ago)

Where are you and do you have any Darton bows...I'd love to get a 4000M (1985 model)
Ignore the cable guide, it's one I made.


----------

